# Sydney Forex Investors



## Sydneyforex (17 October 2015)

Hi everyone, 
                      I am starting a group called 'Sydney Forex Investors'. It is for foreign exchange traders who live in the Sydney area who wish to discuss the current/future direction of currency pairs on a daily basis. The group would meet once a month to engage with one another and discuss trade ideas/ strategies. 
The group would serve as a mentor/ trading buddy, discussing positions and personal opinions of each member.
If anyone is interested, please join the 'Sydney Forex Investors' Facebook page. 

Hope to see you there.

Regards,

Mitchell.


----------

